
Ask HN: How did you get your current job? - sorine
Specifically: Were you recruited, did you apply through a job posting, or were referred by someone internally?
======
xchaotic
my current job, I was found (via LinkedIN?)by my current manager. I think
LinkedIn is misleading as it wasn't just 'cold call' I was probably referred
by by another colleague who I used to work with before. In other words 'word
of mouth' \- a referral for god work ethic etc I've had many jobs before this
one, where I'd gone with sending CVs and going via recruiter etc, but this
current one is a really good 'culture' fit. If you can work with people who
think in a similar way to you, that's really the best - you're spending a
large chunk of your day working so the quality is really important, have 9 or
10 interviews if need be, but make sure you're a good fit. 10 hours
interviewing might seem like a lot, but you'll spend more than that in the
first two days of your work - the upfront cost of interviewing is to ensure
you'll enjoy the rest of the ride.

------
Finnucane
I sent a resume to one of the production editors, looking for freelance work,
they called because they needed someone to fill in for an editor out on sick
leave. That was nine years ago.

------
gaspoweredcat
my unusual/rare skill set thankfully means that people generally get in touch
with me, i havent had an interview in years

